

Would you fill a long web form? - TheSmoke

Hello everyone.<p>Would you fill a long web form just to inform others on something specific? Like 30 questions and like a poll. Many of the form elements consist of radio boxes so it's just clicking. There will only be 5 text areas and no inputs as well.<p>These are questions for you to share your experience with others for something specific and this is the only way to access others' experiences.<p>As the idea doesn't belong to me, I cannot explain the full start-up idea, so excuse me for "something" :)
======
TheSmoke
I have thought on this and found a solution that I'm yet to implement. Instead
of displaying all the questions in one page, I think it would be way better to
categorise them and use tabs.

